# Top 5 bands?



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

So, what do you guys listen to? List 5 of your favorite bands/music groups. I'll go first:

1) Pink Floyd

2) Yes

3) Led Zeppelin

4) The Who

5) Rush

I have many more, but these guys popped in my head first. Floyd will always be my # 1


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 20, 2011)

1 Black Sabbath

2 Led Zeppelin

3 Van Halen(old with David Lee Roth)

4 Alice in Chains

5 Slayer(not so much now but back in the day)first and Best Speed metal band ever.

6 Many, many more!


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Creedance Clearwater

2. Lynard Skynard

3. Molly Hatchett

4. Warrant

5. Def Leopard


----------



## minard734 (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Led Zeppelin

2. Pink Floyd

3. Symphony X

4. Queen

5. Coldplay

This is a temporary list because it often changes.


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

Good choices guys. Alot of classic rock in the house, I like it!


----------



## minard734 (Oct 20, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> Good choices guys. Alot of classic rock in the house, I like it!


Oh yeah! The fact you had BOTH Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd on your list is quite awesome. They have always been my top 2... and I'm 16!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing can compete with Floyd, nothing. It's not just music, its culture/idealisms/storylines etc... The album production is amazing, flows better than any other. I had the pleasure of going to see Waters/Gilmore do the Wall in Boston last year. Best concert/show I've ever seen, bar none.


----------



## warpdrive (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, I didn't think people still listened to black Sabbath and led zep any more.

Some other really cool bands on peoples list too.

I have no idea what this has to do with mantids, but as long as lady Gaga stays off the list I be happy.


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

Off topic (thumbs up). Rock died, we need to listen tot eh good stuff from back in the day!


----------



## minard734 (Oct 20, 2011)

I also like some power/progressive metal such as:

Symphony X

Blind Guardian

Theocracy

Dream Theater

Kamelot

Sonata Arctica

Stratovarius

Avantasia

etc.


----------



## ismart (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Nirvana

2. Metalica

3. Def leppard

4. Foo fighters

5. Staind

I really don't have a top five. I can honestly think of a whole bunch more bands that i listen to.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 20, 2011)

ismart said:


> 1. Nirvana
> 
> 2. Metalica
> 
> ...


I really like Nirvana too, old stuff like Milk(Doll steak! test meat!) that song throttles at full speed, lol


----------



## psyconiko (Oct 20, 2011)

Lamb of god

Suicide silence

Mastodon

Tool

Anorexia nervosa

Hard to make a choice when I have like 4000 cds....


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

CD's? that's so 2000 lol

Jk man.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah man what's wrong with you put all that music on a thumbdrive, and get some real use out of those cd's like setting your morning coffee on! :clown:


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Taylor Swift

2. Justin Bieber

3. Katy Perry

4. The Black Eyed Peas

5. Lady Gaga


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope your kidding, though the Peas are cool in my book.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mr.Mantid said:


> 1. Taylor Swift
> 
> 2. Justin Bieber
> 
> ...


If that is a joke then it is quite funny. If not... The peas are pretty cool and Lady Gaga has a couple good songs (though I don't like most of her stuff).


----------



## Idolofreak (Oct 20, 2011)

My favorite band is easily Linkin Park (I'm 14, so I don't really listen to many bands from "back in the day"  ). Five favorite LP songs (No specific order):

1. New Divide

2. Breaking the Habit

3. Numb

4. In the End

5. What I've Done


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2011)

lady gaga

unckle cracker/crazy town

Michael jackson

lots of Christian artist

lots of country artist

E Nevel

rod steward

clearance c r

and a lot of the old rock bands, but truthfully

most now is just music, no singing and a lot of the classica stuff, wouldn't listen to when young, like it now.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 20, 2011)

You a Christian? Me too.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Oct 20, 2011)

Ha ha I was totally kidding.

1. Daft Punk

2. Bag Raiders

3. Jimmy Swift Band

4. Sungha Jung

5. acoustic guitar music


----------



## AmandaLynn (Oct 21, 2011)

!, Ween!

!, Green Day!

!, Ween!

!, Modest Mouse!

!, Queen!

!, The Darkness!

!, Yeah, yeah, yeahs!

!, Ween!


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ryan Minard said:


> You a Christian? Me too.


+1


----------



## minard734 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## massaman (Oct 24, 2011)

top 5 bands for me

king diamond/mercyful fate

asphyx

hate eternal

nile

immolation


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 24, 2011)

1) Alice in Chains

2) Metallica

3) Tool

These last two are really hard

4) Soundgarden

5) Brand New

But seriously, these change a lot. I can easily list Stone Temple Pilots, A Perfect Circle, Collective Soul, Audioslave, Chevelle, and 10 years. Not to mention Cage the Elephant and The White Stripes. AIC will always be number 1 though.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Soundgarden is Awesome but I do love my A/C too! +10


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 25, 2011)

Naming just 5 is tough. But to me the 'top 5' are classics, even if I don't listen to them all the time.

1. Heart

2. Def Leppard

3. White Zombie

4. The Offspring

5. Metallica

Some bands just aren't around long enough to go on my top list, and others would easily make a longer list:

30 Seconds to Mars

Finger 11

Nickelback

Weezer

Carolina Liar

Bush

STP

The Cure


----------



## agent A (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with hibiscusmile,

Lady GaGa is totally awesome

Here is my top 5 musician list:

1: Lady GaGa

2: Lady GaGa

3: Lady GaGa

4: Lady GaGa

5: me singing numbers 1-4 in the shower quite loudly (my mom gets mad when I'm showering and she's on the phone because all she'll hear is "judas juda aha judas juda aha judas juda aha judas gaga!!!")


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 19, 2011)

Mr.Mantid said:


> 1. Taylor Swift
> 
> 2. Justin Bieber
> 
> ...


Hahahaha man u must get all the ladies.. lol jp r u a beliber?

1.parkway drive

2. Suicide silence

3. Unearth

4. Finntroll

5. Carnifex. These rnt rly top 5 just one I happened to listen 2 in the last hour. Lol


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh and I rmemeber listening to king diamond and merciful fate when I was 8 hahahah. Gotta love his voice.


----------



## crucis (Nov 19, 2011)

hmm... bands..

- The Eagles

- Michael Learns to Rock

- Westlife (lol, not all of their tracks)

- CORY BAND:







...and last but not least, the London Symphony Orchestra..!! (what would film soundtracks be without them??)






Haha Anyone here can out-nerd me? nline2long: :1eye:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 20, 2011)

i also love Led Zeplin, and there's to many to name...


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine might be different because im kinda young

1. Three days grace

2. Sixx:Am

3. AWOLNATION

4. Avril Lavigne

5. BOTDF

6. Skrillex

(I had to put 6 because I couldnt decide)


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 21, 2011)

Depeche Mode

New Order

The Smiths/Morrissey

Erasure

Pet Shop Boys

I'm all about totally 80's New Wave. "First time around" :lol:


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmm that's tough.

1. The Clash

2. Social Distortion

3. David Bowie

4. Bad Religion

5. Allman Brothers

...it's eclectic.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 21, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> CD's? that's so 2000 lol
> 
> Jk man.


Haha I like having Cd's! Your mp3's won't last forever (neither will cd's I guess). When you get the CD you get cover art, lyrics, the complete work of art.. I just wish more artists still put out vinyl besides punk rock.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 22, 2011)

Amadeaus quartet

Vermeer qaurtet

*Callipygian Players

Philharmonishes Blaserquintet, Berlin

Galliard

You might not know this one because it is less famous than the others.This is a period instrument group that performs in the Chicago area. They have the best name of any band I know, and since there are both men and women in the ensemble, there is something for every taste.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/h2LpeA3jcEU


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 22, 2011)

I also love Christian music


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 23, 2011)

Me, too! I have this on CD!  

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=532Uh15HZWs*

Warning: this may be disturbing for young children and conservative Christians.


----------



## crucis (Nov 23, 2011)

The Bach opening is great too, if in a mood for a livelier groove!

Disclaimer: High decibel levels. May induce kinetosis.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh god, what did I start....... BTW, I LOVE Flight of the Conchords!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 29, 2011)

*Punk:*

1.

4. The Doors

5. Edgar Winter


----------



## Precarious (Nov 29, 2011)

Best Flight of the Conchords

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i-uDjbP4F8


----------



## bassist (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## minard734 (Dec 5, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Best Flight of the Conchords
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i-uDjbP4F8


Ummm... you are now my hero!!! FoTC is the best!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 5, 2011)

Ryan Minard said:


> Ummm... you are now my hero!!! FoTC is the best!


For anyone that likes Flight of the Conchords you may want to check out the following movies...

*Eagle vs Shark*


----------

